# Never getting a passenger again



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

I know under Lyft, 3* and you don't get paired again.

With Uber, I remembered you had to ask Uber to never match again and I never could figure out if that worked or Uber just said that to get us to piss off. See people on here now saying 1* will unpair you.

Any definitive answers?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

You have to 1 star them and then send in a report about the trip and ask them not to be paired with them again. I don't believe simply 1 starring them does nothing but lower their rating


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

I had a pax on lyft who was hammered & wanted to get violent. I one starred & asked never to be paired with him again. 2 weeks later, I picked up the same dude on Uber.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> I had a pax on lyft who was hammered & wanted to get violent. I one starred & asked never to be paired with him again. 2 weeks later, I picked up the same dude on Uber.


Did you give him a ride, or cancel?


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

For your sake, I hope you cancelled.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> I had a pax on lyft who was hammered & wanted to get violent. I one starred & asked never to be paired with him again. 2 weeks later, I picked up the same dude on Uber.


I picked one up with his friends on their account.

Small world.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

O


Mr. Sensitive said:


> I had a pax on lyft who was hammered & wanted to get violent. I one starred & asked never to be paired with him again. 2 weeks later, I picked up the same dude on Uber.


Of course you canceled and waved as you drove by.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber changes the rules without warning. And since we all know they lie randomly, who knows if they are telling the truth about any given issue.

At this point in time, Uber "definitively" says that a 1 star rating will automatically block future matches.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> Did you give him a ride, or cancel?





NYCFunDriver said:


> For your sake, I hope you cancelled.





peteyvavs said:


> O
> 
> Of course you canceled and waved as you drove by.


I was in a bad mood & felt like being violent myself that day, so I picked him up hoping for a conflict. Amazingly enough, he had no recollection of the previous ride & was a perfect passenger. He even tipped me. Unfortunately for him, I was able to get his home address. On the first ride it was a bar to strip club drop off so I didn't have that personal information.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> I had a pax on lyft who was hammered & wanted to get violent. I one starred & asked never to be paired with him again. 2 weeks later, I picked up the same dude on Uber.


Yup same thing almost happened to me. Thankfully I recognized the very unique name and cancelled!


----------

